# Tomi's June NGT pics!!!!



## TNGIRL (Jun 6, 2011)

I've just gotten a chance to sit down with the 80 or so pics I took over the 2 Day shoot in Gainesville of the NGT club!!!! I think maybe ya'll will get tired of me saying this over and over BUT......DID WE NOT HAVE A BLAST!!!!!
I want to give a BIG THANK YOU to Gene "dutchman" Bramblett for shouldering this 2 day salute to sticks and arrows this month. It was his idea for a 2 day shoot and it just blossomed into a fantastic weekend. He was not alone tho, not for even one step of the way.....too many special wonderful friends to name them all but it was a family effort to put this past weekend on and we all deserve a HUG from each other!!!! (OK I'm getting gooey and syrupy so will go on!!)
my 1st batch:





Gene and Jake Allen getting the "sign-in" table ready....




They started coming "two~by~two" and then in BIG groups!!!!




Dirty Dan and his Molly~May~Molly! get the day's fun started off!!!!




Gene and RogerLou were there to greet everybody!!!! They scored a "10" from the judges for sure!!!!




I caught Jerry Haney Laney and David Hampton getting started on the course.




Jason and his bride Carmen Holloway from South GA. plus Jesse James Varner stopped for me!!!!




Here's Roger with a new shooter named Ronnie Cross aka ngabowhunter, he showed up on his motorcycle!!!! they let me tag along with them to shoot!!!!


----------



## gurn (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like ah great time.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 6, 2011)

2nd batch...




I was VERY tickled to meet some of our fellow shooters that came up from Palatka, Florida (friends of Gregg Dudley I heard!!!)l to r: Caroline Faunce, Patrick Ditto, Ian Watt, Amanda Ditto, Natalie Watt and her beau, Will Bergbower.....I hope they had a good time with us!!




I have Dave "Necedah" Bureau and Roger L. Boykin to THANK for my WONDERFUL outhouse!!! I provided the original OF bear to be placed inside to shoot at.  Roger says I need to paint the building pink by next month....we'll see!




Leon Scott had no problem hitting the bear in the outhouse!!!








I caught lots of folks having fun....l to r: Doug Bell, Al Chapman, Roger, Dave Bureau, Annie and David Longstreet1 with girls Haley and Ariana, and Ronnie Cross.




Here's Chris Horsman and his group!!!!!l to r: Matt Kontyko, Liam, Sophia and Chris Horsman and Stephen Kontyko.




I believe Stephen K. was showing Old' Chris just exactly where to put his arrow!!!!! showing some real good form isn't he!!!




I believe everybody had a good time in this group!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 6, 2011)

3rd bunch:




dutchman came up with the "walk the line" shot, and Karin Knight walked it!!!!




Jeff attended an OF shoot that had their "ball drop" shot and he really liked it. So being the engineer that he is....here's Jake Allen's chicken ball~drop shot!!!!




Leon Scott did a fine job dropping the ball....




Here's Karin as she gets to the stake to shoot!!!




Not sure who this cute little chick (or 'old hen) is but I believe they call her by her Indian Princess name........French Fry Eating Pgymie......




PPaw Barry Dukes came up from the south to camp and shoot along with us!!!!












sitting a spell around Brad Berg's camp!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 6, 2011)

4th bunch:




Sunday morning services brought us a meaningful lesson from Dan Spier. Thanks for that Dan!!!!




Jerry Laney, Donnie Poole and John "Tatonka Chips" Algaier just getting here. John is telling the story of the injury he received to his left arm when he rescued the fair maiden from the tiger.......




Here's John telling the story of the injury to his right arm when he rescued the baby from the stampeding elephant, to Jeff Hampton.




Hatchetbow Dan Beckwith from South GA talking bows with Jerry H.Laney.




Here's a group about to head out on the course l to r: Sarah Jusak, Nathan Sherrin, Dennis Rice, George Pierce, Al Chapman, Mike and Lynn Campbell




One of my very favorite gentlemen to talk with.....Leon Scott. Miss Barbara is sure a lucky woman!!!!




lunchtime saw us all coming to get dutchman's burgers and dawgs all hot with the fixins.... here's Al Chapman and Stan Bennett catching a breeze before they get a plateful!!!!




Jeff brought his silencer kit and was happy to do a show and tell on making silencer puffs, here he helped out Lynn Campbell with her set.




Lots of fun on the course......


----------



## whossbows (Jun 6, 2011)

good job my friend


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 6, 2011)

I like that bear in the crapper flusher target. Good pics Tomi.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 6, 2011)

next to last batch:




Here's a proud Dave Bureau with his son Jamie, and grandson Logan. Please take a moment to say a prayer for Dave's older grandson Roland. He was bitten the day before by a copperhead and hospitalized, Dave left early to bring him home from the hospital. Dave said he was improving just fine. 




Here's Allen Rosen with friends Terry Hammond and her boys Griffin and Owen, Allen sure was busy getting the bows and arrows ready!!!!




I found these fine folks out enjoying the course, l to r: Cecil Baird, Jerry Roberts, Tom Burrell, Tommy Roberts and Jackie Baird.




followed shortly by Victoria and Tim Flood with canine family member "Archer" and Gayle Thompson at the running hawg shot.




Here's a fine shot of Hatchetbow Dan....a finer fellow doesn't exist better than him!!!!




I enjoyed the stories that David Maddox told us all!!! What a life he has lead!!!!




Tom Crowe with son Jackson(on the left) and neighbor friend Gray Miller took a second for a cold drink and rest before heading back out on the course!!!!




Just resting and cooling off with friends.....




This was one of MY favorites to play....Black Jack archery!!! I lost a little and then I WON the last time!!! Yes Sir!! I beat Al, John and dutchman for $21.00   smackeroos!!!!!
Saturday night we had a coon shoot, there was 10 brave souls to shoot. And Ronnie Cross aka ngabowhunter won the pot!!! And it was a goodun' I didn't have my camera but Jeff did, so if the flash took ok, maybe he'll post up that BIG smile on Ronnie's face as he held that money all fanned out!!!!! Good Job!!!!


----------



## dpoole (Jun 6, 2011)

great pictures TOMI !!!!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Jun 6, 2011)

Great Pictures Tomi,


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 6, 2011)

OK...last batch:




This weekend was in honor of several of our founders that started NGT years back. One in particular was David Baird, his wife Jackie remains loyal along with her family to our club. She always has a smile, kind word and a great dessert for us!!!! Here Bill "pinenut" Knight makes her cry (he was crying too!!!) as he gifts her with a bow David had made and a card from us all. Bill did good, he happened on the bow and contacted many members and it was decided to obtain the bow and present it to Jackie with our forever gratitude and friendship.




Here's Jackie surrounded with a few of the original members that attended the shoot... l to r:  Arthur Anglin, Brad Berg, Stan Bennett and Tom Burrell. 




Bobby Miller, Doyle Kinnerly and Ralph Smith get some more practice in after lunch.




On Sat. Bill "pinenut" and Leon had excellent shots on the horrid rat target......(I missed the evil little varmit)




When we got to the running hawg, I got lucky taking Bill's pic as he shot.......arrow in flight!!!!!




We even doubled up for fun, Leon Scott and Karin Knight shot together too!!!!




Last but not least, is a shot of me and my Jeff.....
Hope ya'll enjoy the pics.....and I hope I made dutchman proud....I was assigned the job of archery photographer, course it's one I do OK with!!!!
SEE YA'LL NEXT MONTH!!!!


----------



## SELFBOW (Jun 6, 2011)

Several pictures of Roger and not a morsel in his mouth! What happened this weekend?


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks like yall had a blast, hate we missed it.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jun 6, 2011)

Black Jack Archery...do you have to call a card, or do you just shoot in there amongs them? 

Roger had already consumed his Wheaties before the film crew got set up. One bowl and he's good to go all day.


----------



## p paw barry (Jun 6, 2011)

as all way very cool people, ver cool time (if that  can be at 101) and as always made to feel right at home,,, that for a great weekend


----------



## RogerB (Jun 6, 2011)

Good job Tomi (as usual)!


----------



## whossbows (Jun 6, 2011)

got to love the rat, i know you do tomi


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 6, 2011)

buckbacks said:


> Several pictures of Roger and not a morsel in his mouth! What happened this weekend?


he hid from me when he ate......


hogdgz said:


> Looks like yall had a blast, hate we missed it.


WE MISSED YOU BOTH!!!!!!!!!Hope you had a blast at HH tho!!!!


Barry Duggan said:


> Black Jack Archery...do you have to call a card, or do you just shoot in there amongs them?
> Roger had already consumed his Wheaties before the fim crew got set up. One bowl and he's good to go all day.


just shoot at them, when you hit 2 cards, that is the hand you have.


p paw barry said:


> as all way very cool people, ver cool time (if that  can be at 101) and as always made to feel right at home,,, that for a great weekend


We loved having you come up!!!! PLEASE come back any chance you can!!!!!


RogerB said:


> Good job Tomi (as usual)!


Thanks Roger!!!!!!


whossbows said:


> got to love the rat, i know you do tomi


NOPE!!!!!!! I hate the rat!!!!!!!


----------



## WildWillie (Jun 6, 2011)

Great pics Tomi


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 6, 2011)

Beautiful pics and looks like a great time was had by all.  I regret I was unable to attend due to work.


----------



## dutchman (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you Tomi for a great job with the photos!


----------



## Al33 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job with putting all the names with all the faces. Thanks Tomi!!!


----------



## GAstumpshooter (Jun 6, 2011)

It looks like I missed a great shoot. Maybe I can make the next one.


----------



## pine nut (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job Tomi.  YTou are soooooo good for this because you have never met a stranger!  They are just friends to whom you have not yet been introduced!  We love you for it!


----------



## pine nut (Jun 6, 2011)

Dang fat fingers!  That's 'sposed ta be a "You".


----------



## karate285 (Jun 6, 2011)

Great job with the pictures!  I had an awesome time this weekend, thanks so much for having me!


----------



## belle&bows (Jun 7, 2011)

Seems to have been a great time. Thanks for the pics Tomi. I really hated to miss this one too. Hopefully soon I'll be back at it.

David


----------



## Jayin J (Jun 7, 2011)

Great Pictures and Barrels of Fun!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Jun 7, 2011)

Mike


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jun 7, 2011)

I am currently planning on being there for the July shoot, if I dont have to work Sat night. Hope to be able to make it and see yall there.


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 7, 2011)

Warped Arrow said:


> I am currently planning on being there for the July shoot, if I dont have to work Sat night. Hope to be able to make it and see yall there.



I hope you can make it Del!! hate we didn't get to Appling this year. I know ya'll had a great time tho.


----------



## Warped Arrow (Jun 7, 2011)

Ya, we missed you and Jeff !!! I have pics up here on GON...well a link to them. Was great, as usual.

See you in July!!!!

Del


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 7, 2011)

I really enjoyed this weekend . Good targets , good food and great people. Thanks for all who made this possible.
It was good to see some old friends and make new ones
thanks .


----------

